# Applescript - Attendre la fin d'un événement



## KorKi (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je cherche, dans un script Applescript, à attendre la fin d'un événement pour continuer le programme.

Pour éclaircir le truc voici un petit exemple : j'ouvre un fichier avec QuarkXPress Passport et je modifie du texte à l'intérieur. Ce fichier contient des polices que XPress doit charger avant d'ouvrir le fichier. Lorsque le script s'exécute, il ne tient pas compte du temps passé à charger les polices et essaye de modifier le texte alors que le fichier n'est pas encore ouvert.

Voici le script :

tell application "QuarkXPress Passport" 
open (choose file with prompt "Choisissez un fichier XPress à ouvrir")
tell document 1
tell text box "MyTextBox"
set content of story 1 to "hello world"
end tell --text box
end tell --document 1
end tell --XPress


Donc: est-qu'il y a une variable qui permet de savoir si un fichier s'est bien ouvert correctement et sinon d'attendre que ça vienne ?

Merci d'avance !
Adrien


PS: en passant je cherche la fonction équivalente à POMME+a en applescript​


----------



## ceslinstinct (4 Novembre 2007)

KorKi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> PS: en passant je cherche la fonction &#233;quivalente &#224; POMME+a en applescript​



Bonsoir

Si c'est la commande *Tout s&#233;lectionner*


```
tell application "System Events" to keystroke "a" using {command down}
```

@+


----------

